

Google's hidden message to Android App publishers? - dabbot
https://medium.com/@deepakabbot/googles-hidden-message-to-android-app-publishers-5e7658698af

======
Zigurd
A quibble but Android phones have multi-user sharing turned off, and there is
no user accessible setting to turn that on. So the metrics for multi-user
devices is only for tablets, and presumably new non-phone devices like cameras
and TVs.

